# One horse open sleigh! [pics]



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Awesome, what a beautiful sleigh and horse 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

like it! what a lovley horse!!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I have a Portland Cutter EXACTLY like that!! We TRIED to get enough snow to use it, but it warms up TOO fast!!

How beautiful!!

Nancy


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Awesome!!!! You just need some jingle bells!!!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

What fun! and what a good boy (the horse too) :lol:


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks guys! There actually are jingle bells along the underside of both of the shafts. They definitely add to the ambiance!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

How cool! That horse is gorgeous. And clean. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

How pretty! Those photos look practically holiday card worthy <3


----------



## Herosbud (Dec 14, 2013)

Great pictures, and a super looking horse. I'm getting the itch to get back to driving. I used to have a cart similar to greentrees, but the increased traffic on the county roads scared me out of it.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Because a horse will move against resistance (weight of sleigh, carriage) they take to driving far better than riding.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Wonderful pictures!

Don't lose that horse in the snow though


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Just lovely! And what a wonderful way to put that darn snow to good use!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

So beautiful!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Jingle bells?? where is the video? Great pics, and I love the track you have pushed out great idea.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Yes! A video would be bomb! I don't think I've ever actually seen/heard a sleigh with bells on it. 

Saddlebag--That's really interesting! I had never thought of that, but it makes sense. Thanks for the info!


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

That is a beautiful sleigh! I really enjoyed those pictures.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

Alright! Here are a couple of videos and pictures from today. My husband is driving in the first one (his second time driving and his first time driving at more than a walk-I thought he did great!) and I'm driving in the second. In the video with me driving, the video doesn't really show how steep the hills were and how tight the corners were. It also seems much faster paced in real life. I also noticed that the jingle bells sound more like wind chimes than bells.... I hope you all enjoy!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Watching and listening to that put a HUGE smile on my face, thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

How cool! Your horse is so wonderful. 

makes me want to go by a harness and sleigh. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

It makes me want to come visit you so that you will take me for a ride!!!


----------



## MiMelleah (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi there!
I'm brand new to the forum, and if it wasn't for sleigh rides I wouldn't get outside as much in the winter!

This is my horse, Charlie, pulling a cutter. We had to make some modifications as the cutter was made for a "light" horse, and Charlie weighs 2000 lbs. :-o










Here's a link to a video narrated by my driving mentor (I couldn't figure out how to embed the video in the reply):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNYViOzzj7g

The one-horse sleigh was borrowed so I don't have it anymore, but I help out at the neighbor's farm giving sleigh rides with his team of Belgians.


----------

